# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  dziwna wysypka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Córka ponad tydzień temu miała zdiagnozowana anginę (wysoka gorączka, ból gardła, głowy i brzucha, wymioty), brała antybiotyk Duomox przez 7 dni. Po trzech dniach objawy ustąpiły, ale pojawiła się delikatna wysypka na brzuchu i placach, która po kilkunastu godzinach zbladła i zniknęła. Po zakończeniu antybiotyku, czyli 7 dnia choroby wysypka wróciła ze zdwojoną siłą, pojawiła się na twarzy (na policzkach) i na udach, potem doszły ręce, plecy, brzuch itd. W tej chwili (10 dzień choroby) jest dosłownie wszędzie (oprócz czoła i okolicy ust). Najpierw pojawiają się czerwone plamki, potem się zlewają, tak jak na zdjęciach:
zdjęcia 8 dnia choroby:
http://images75.fotosik.pl/31/171aa360d4fbc1e9med.jpg
http://images78.fotosik.pl/31/aa5113e6ad73e73cmed.jpg
zdjęcia z 10 dnia:
http://images75.fotosik.pl/31/78a824cfcede1eccmed.jpg
http://images78.fotosik.pl/31/3352b86c91cb60a6med.jpg
http://images77.fotosik.pl/31/71aec5b4f249241fmed.jpg
http://images77.fotosik.pl/31/669fd507c43c8d66med.jpg
http://images76.fotosik.pl/31/7df060e9aff3f507med.jpg
http://images76.fotosik.pl/31/22dbc649374d9169med.jpg
http://images75.fotosik.pl/31/d6416c3ff9f6aab2med.jpg
Plamy swędzą, są wypukłe, z twarzy 9 dnia zeszły, a 10 znów się pojawiły. Podejrzewałam uczulenie na antybiotyk, ale lekarz zdiagnozował szkarlatynę (wyniki badań: CRP, OB, ASO w normie, podwyższone limfocyty, obniżone neutrofile, eozynofile lekko powyżej normy. Badanie było robione po zakończeniu leczenia antybiotykiem.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt nie wie czy to wysypka obserwowana przy szkarlatynie?

----------


## kogut53

idz do lekarza najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Świetna rada, ale w opisie napisałam że lekarz zdiagnozował szkarlatynę. Pytam tutaj, bo nie ufam diagnozie lekarza, zwłaszcza po tym jak inny lekarz na pogotowiu zakwestionował tę diagnozę (objawy nie są typowe dla szkarlatyny), po czym dał syrop Clemastinum. Po podaniu syropu następnego dnia plamy zaczęły blednąć, ale nie wiem czy to zasługa syropu czy po prostu choroba zaczęła się cofać. Mimo że choroba ustąpiła, chciałabym wiedzieć czy córka przeszła szkarlatynę czy wysypka była spowodowana uczuleniem na antybiotyk, bo w przypadku tego drugiego muszę następnym razem poinformować lekarza że jest na niego uczulona i żeby go więcej nie przepisywał, bo następnym razem może nie skończyć się tylko na wysypce...

----------


## badajsiee

koniecznie trzeba coś z tym zrobić! polecam odwiedzenie profesjonalnego laboratorium APC Analizy. W pierwszej kolejności lekarz wykonuje proste badanie, a potem przechodzimy do badań laboratoryjnych. wszystko szybko i na miejscu. nigdy się nie zawiodłam na tej placówce

----------


## moni35

Moj znajomy miał cos podobnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale miał postawioną diagnozę? Bo ja ciągle nie wiem, czy to była szkarlatyna czy uczulenie??

----------


## medynar

Wiesz, skoro nie ufasz jednemu lekarzowi to może trzeba się wybrac do innego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak pisałam, byłam u innego, ale ten nie był pewny diagnozy, przepisał tylko syrop antyhistaminowy. Jak widzę, tutaj też nikt mi nic konkretnego nie powie, więc pozostaje mi zakładać, że to było uczulenie na antybiotyk i w przyszłości unikać podawania go córce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na moje oko szkarlatyna
Miałam taką samą wysypkę.A skóra łuszczy się między palcami dłoni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie nic się nie łuszczy... Ale słyszałam opinie, że nie musi się łuszczyć.

----------


## 0LIWIA

A co ze zmianami w jamie ustnej? Proponuję odwiedzać różnych lekarzy aż do skutku, może któryś w końcu na coś wpadnie... Ciężko coś stwierdzić na podstawie zdjęć i ogólnych badań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz już za późno bo choroba minęła, a my nadal nie wiemy co to było. Jeśli chodzi o jamę ustną to pierwszy lekarz (drugiego dnia wysypki, 8 dnia choroby) stwierdził malinowy język (na moje oko kolor był normalny, tylko były lekkie wypustki), drugi lekarz 4 dni później stwierdził że język jest normalny. Gardło było zaczerwienione, jak to przy anginie, żadnego białego nalotu nie widziałam.

----------


## rysiek301

myślę, że na pewno przed wypisaniem przez lekarza następnym razem jakiegoś antybiotyku, musisz go poinformować o tej zaistniałej sytuacji

----------


## star

Dokładnie, niech lekarz się dowie jakie masz później objawy

----------


## rysiek301

zamiast szukać tutaj informacji to proponuję poszukać innego lekarza, który zdiagnozuje dokładnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może to mięczak zakaźny? Moja córka przez to przeszła i było to dość męczące. Leczenie się przedłużało. Dopiero, gdy przyjaciółka poleciła mi lek, który sama stosowała, przyszło skuteczne rozwiązanie. Jeśli się okaże, że to mięczak najskuteczniejszym lekiem jest właśnie polecony mi Mollusan MED. Jego główną zaletą jest naturalny skład w postaci wyciągów z oleju kokosowego czy olejku eterycznego z drzewa sandałowego. Ja jestem zachwycona, że odkryłam taki bezpieczny preparat. Mam jeszcze dwoje młodszych bliźniąt i kto wie, co się może przytrafić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysypka może być objawem najróżniejszych schorzeń, począwszy od tych alergicznych, a skończywszy na chorobach zakaźnych. My właśnie ostatnio mieliśmy do czynienia z tym drugim rodzajem i okazało się, że jest to mięczak zakaźny. Jako że Staś ma 3 latka nie chciałam go szprycować jakimiś chemicznymi medykamentami. Zdecydowałam, że wypróbuję polecony mi przez pediatrę preparat Mollusan MED. No i faktycznie ten naturalny olejek zadziałał świetnie tak, że po kilku tygodniach po chorobie nie było śladu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Córka ponad tydzień temu miała zdiagnozowana anginę (wysoka gorączka, ból gardła, głowy i brzucha, wymioty), brała antybiotyk Duomox przez 7 dni. Po trzech dniach objawy ustąpiły, ale pojawiła się delikatna wysypka na brzuchu i placach, która po kilkunastu godzinach zbladła i zniknęła. Po zakończeniu antybiotyku, czyli 7 dnia choroby wysypka wróciła ze zdwojoną siłą, pojawiła się na twarzy (na policzkach) i na udach, potem doszły ręce, plecy, brzuch itd. W tej chwili (10 dzień choroby) jest dosłownie wszędzie (oprócz czoła i okolicy ust). Najpierw pojawiają się czerwone plamki, potem się zlewają, tak jak na zdjęciach:
zdjęcia 8 dnia choroby:
http://images75.fotosik.pl/31/171aa360d4fbc1e9med.jpg
http://images78.fotosik.pl/31/aa5113e6ad73e73cmed.jpg
zdjęcia z 10 dnia:
http://images75.fotosik.pl/31/78a824cfcede1eccmed.jpg
http://images78.fotosik.pl/31/3352b86c91cb60a6med.jpg
http://images77.fotosik.pl/31/71aec5b4f249241fmed.jpg
http://images77.fotosik.pl/31/669fd507c43c8d66med.jpg
http://images76.fotosik.pl/31/7df060e9aff3f507med.jpg
http://images76.fotosik.pl/31/22dbc649374d9169med.jpg
http://images75.fotosik.pl/31/d6416c3ff9f6aab2med.jpg
Plamy swędzą, są wypukłe, z twarzy 9 dnia zeszły, a 10 znów się pojawiły. Podejrzewałam uczulenie na antybiotyk, ale lekarz zdiagnozował szkarlatynę (wyniki badań: CRP, OB, ASO w normie, podwyższone limfocyty, obniżone neutrofile, eozynofile lekko powyżej normy. Badanie było robione po zakończeniu leczenia antybiotykiem.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt nie wie czy to wysypka obserwowana przy szkarlatynie?

----------


## kogut53

idz do lekarza najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Świetna rada, ale w opisie napisałam że lekarz zdiagnozował szkarlatynę. Pytam tutaj, bo nie ufam diagnozie lekarza, zwłaszcza po tym jak inny lekarz na pogotowiu zakwestionował tę diagnozę (objawy nie są typowe dla szkarlatyny), po czym dał syrop Clemastinum. Po podaniu syropu następnego dnia plamy zaczęły blednąć, ale nie wiem czy to zasługa syropu czy po prostu choroba zaczęła się cofać. Mimo że choroba ustąpiła, chciałabym wiedzieć czy córka przeszła szkarlatynę czy wysypka była spowodowana uczuleniem na antybiotyk, bo w przypadku tego drugiego muszę następnym razem poinformować lekarza że jest na niego uczulona i żeby go więcej nie przepisywał, bo następnym razem może nie skończyć się tylko na wysypce...

----------


## badajsiee

koniecznie trzeba coś z tym zrobić! polecam odwiedzenie profesjonalnego laboratorium APC Analizy. W pierwszej kolejności lekarz wykonuje proste badanie, a potem przechodzimy do badań laboratoryjnych. wszystko szybko i na miejscu. nigdy się nie zawiodłam na tej placówce

----------


## moni35

Moj znajomy miał cos podobnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale miał postawioną diagnozę? Bo ja ciągle nie wiem, czy to była szkarlatyna czy uczulenie??

----------


## medynar

Wiesz, skoro nie ufasz jednemu lekarzowi to może trzeba się wybrac do innego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak pisałam, byłam u innego, ale ten nie był pewny diagnozy, przepisał tylko syrop antyhistaminowy. Jak widzę, tutaj też nikt mi nic konkretnego nie powie, więc pozostaje mi zakładać, że to było uczulenie na antybiotyk i w przyszłości unikać podawania go córce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na moje oko szkarlatyna
Miałam taką samą wysypkę.A skóra łuszczy się między palcami dłoni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie nic się nie łuszczy... Ale słyszałam opinie, że nie musi się łuszczyć.

----------


## 0LIWIA

A co ze zmianami w jamie ustnej? Proponuję odwiedzać różnych lekarzy aż do skutku, może któryś w końcu na coś wpadnie... Ciężko coś stwierdzić na podstawie zdjęć i ogólnych badań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz już za późno bo choroba minęła, a my nadal nie wiemy co to było. Jeśli chodzi o jamę ustną to pierwszy lekarz (drugiego dnia wysypki, 8 dnia choroby) stwierdził malinowy język (na moje oko kolor był normalny, tylko były lekkie wypustki), drugi lekarz 4 dni później stwierdził że język jest normalny. Gardło było zaczerwienione, jak to przy anginie, żadnego białego nalotu nie widziałam.

----------


## rysiek301

myślę, że na pewno przed wypisaniem przez lekarza następnym razem jakiegoś antybiotyku, musisz go poinformować o tej zaistniałej sytuacji

----------


## star

Dokładnie, niech lekarz się dowie jakie masz później objawy

----------


## rysiek301

zamiast szukać tutaj informacji to proponuję poszukać innego lekarza, który zdiagnozuje dokładnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może to mięczak zakaźny? Moja córka przez to przeszła i było to dość męczące. Leczenie się przedłużało. Dopiero, gdy przyjaciółka poleciła mi lek, który sama stosowała, przyszło skuteczne rozwiązanie. Jeśli się okaże, że to mięczak najskuteczniejszym lekiem jest właśnie polecony mi Mollusan MED. Jego główną zaletą jest naturalny skład w postaci wyciągów z oleju kokosowego czy olejku eterycznego z drzewa sandałowego. Ja jestem zachwycona, że odkryłam taki bezpieczny preparat. Mam jeszcze dwoje młodszych bliźniąt i kto wie, co się może przytrafić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysypka może być objawem najróżniejszych schorzeń, począwszy od tych alergicznych, a skończywszy na chorobach zakaźnych. My właśnie ostatnio mieliśmy do czynienia z tym drugim rodzajem i okazało się, że jest to mięczak zakaźny. Jako że Staś ma 3 latka nie chciałam go szprycować jakimiś chemicznymi medykamentami. Zdecydowałam, że wypróbuję polecony mi przez pediatrę preparat Mollusan MED. No i faktycznie ten naturalny olejek zadziałał świetnie tak, że po kilku tygodniach po chorobie nie było śladu.

----------

